# Need advice



## hook69 (Nov 26, 2016)

I get on the form occasionally to check out some of the cool stories and read about different things but I rarely post anything. But I really need some advice, I have a two-year-old chocolate lab that I love to death he's really coming along as a hunting dog and is and has been a great all around dog. However in the last month he has bitten two of the neighbor boys? It has been unprovoked and really quite surprising, one of the boys said he was petting him when he bit him on the leg He has never shown any aggression towards me or any of my family and I am just shocked and surprised at this behavior. I really am sick about getting rid of him and having to start all over with a pup but I can't chance him biting another kid so I don't know what to do? 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hook69 said:


> I really am sick about getting rid of him and having to start all over with a pup but I can't chance him biting another kid so I don't know what to do?
> Thanks for any advice.


I think you have answered your own question. As much as it will suck to do, it beats a lawsuit. Don't be surprised if he does bite a family member. I know several guys that had family/hunting dogs for years, and without warning they snapped and bit their kids. Left some of them with serious injury and scars.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Fowlmouth. Even worse than a lawsuit, what if he really hurts somebody--gets them on the mouth, eye, etc...?

I suppose you could take him to the vet to make sure there isn't an untreated injury or illness that could be contributing to his aggression. 

I feel for you. It would be hard to get rid of a good dog.


----------



## hook69 (Nov 26, 2016)

For now I've put a soft muzzle on him when he's not in the kennel. I've heard that a dog can be trained to not bite, so I'm looking at that as an option? Just curious if anyone else has had the same problem and been able to fix it? I had kids playing with him and taking care of him during some of the summer when we were gone, but now I don't feel comfortable doing leaving him to kids to watch. Not sure I can just get rid of him at this point without trying every possible way to change this behavior first?


----------

